# Welcome to the gun show!



## event462 (May 5, 2014)

So here we go. Since joining this site I've made it my mission to get some dense muscle from the core lifts and also to get bigger arms. My totals are way better. I'm still gonna keep them to myself till I can hit those POB numbers though! My arms have also ballooned too. They have gone from 15.5 inches to a little over 17 inches and I even have a vein running across both now. Not bad for a fat ass weighing 310 lbs! Here's my question. I have always kept my thumb on the same side as my fingers on every exercise I do, from bench press , to bent over rows and dumbbell curls. I always thought that helped  with arm growth but I can't help but notice no one else does it! Am I wrong? Also, here is a sample arm workout. Please note that I do biceps and triceps on separate days but with other muscle groups as well. Please feel free to let me know if it sucks or if it is spot on.

Biceps Day 1
1st  exercise
4 sets, pyramid weight
1st set, 12 reps
2nd set 10 reps
3rd set  6 reps 
4th set 4 reps

2nd exercise  is 4 sets with 1st set being a warm up and the other 3 being for 8-10 reps to really force the blood in.


Triceps Day 2
 The exact same approach.


----------



## stonetag (May 9, 2014)

So you don't wrap your thumb around the bar? Your thumb is a integral part of forearm development. You're not lifting to your potential (poundage) by not using your thumb, especially pulling. Safety and muscle development would be a pushing exercise concern. I will sometimes use a "suicide grip" with curls, usually barbell, the movement targets the bicep peak.


----------



## ezy424 (May 9, 2014)

Sounds like a really good work out ill give it a try and  post a pic lol


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

Looks good dude


----------



## thqmas (May 2, 2016)

waviniron said:


> Looked good back in 2014 dude



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Bigmike (May 2, 2016)

Lol @ all the threads being brought back from the dead. They teach y'all to read in Florida ;-)


----------



## thqmas (May 2, 2016)

If you look real close, you can even notice that waviniron lives in Jackosnville... Is that like near Jacksonville?

You got to fix that waviniron.


----------



## Maijah (May 2, 2016)

Curls for the girls monica


----------

